# Flat corn cakes



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Get a can of creamed corn, pour it in bowl and mix bisquik into bowl until consistancy is like pancake batter. Get a frying pan hot, melt butter and spoon mix into hot butter. Turn over after the side is brown, let second side brown, put 'em on a plate, salt lightly and enjoy! My mom's recipe, and I didn't believe how good they were until I made a batch for myself. Believe it or not, goes great with fried Spam.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey, that sounds just like the kind of recipe I want to keep on hand. Thanks!


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent. My mother made something similar to this when I was young too. Thanks for the recipe, I am going to add it to to my file


----------

